

Linux screensharing - katzebach
http://www.same.io/i/717691

======
caiob
"Only supported on the desktop version of Google Chrome" Bummer.

~~~
ggchappell
Definitely. Since they don't like my browser, they're not even going to tell
me about the product?

On to the next link ....

------
porter
This has always been a problem for me. I can't even use gotomeeting on my
ubuntu machine, which is my primary OS. Great to see someone working this out.

------
katzebach
Thanks! Seems to be a problem for a lot of people. Here's an invite code for
you: same.io/i/544484

